# Husqvarna 359 E-tech leaks bar oil



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

My husqvarna 359 saw leaks bar oil out the hole where its suppose to come from but it only leaks when it has sat over night. Whats causing this? 

Thanks, Jesse


----------

